# vsftpd problem



## bailif (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

Im trying to run vsftpd through xinetd, and id like to know what i have been doing wrong;

xinetd.conf (regarding ftp)

```
service ftp
{
        socket_type = stream
        protocol = tcp
        wait = no
        user = vsftpd
        server = /usr/local/libexec/vsftpd
        server_args = /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf
        port = 21
}
```

vsftpd.conf

```
anonymous_enable=NO
anon_upload_enable=NO
anon_root=/home/vuser
anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

local_enable=YES
chroot_local_user=YES
write_enable=NO
local_umask=022
dirmessage_enable=YES

listen_address=192.168.2.10
listen_port=21
connect_from_port_20=YES
ftp_data_port=20

xferlog_enable=YES
xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log
xferlog_std_format=YES
log_ftp_protocol=YES

nopriv_user=vsftpd
run_as_launching_user=YES


listen=NO
background=NO

secure_chroot_dir=/var/sftp
pam_service_name=vsftpd

userlist_enable=NO
check_shell=NO
guest_enable=YES
guest_username=vuser
text_userdb_names=YES
```

vuser is user with nologin and without password authentication, i have added him to vsftpd_login.db (in vsftpd_login.db is vuser password as well).
192.168.2.10 is my jail address.

/etc/pam.d/vsftpd

```
auth required /usr/local/lib/pam_pwdfile.so pwdfile /usr/local/etc/vsftpd_login.db
account required /usr/lib/pam_login_access.so
```

log from vsftpd.log about single connection (ftp localhost)

```
Sat Mar 14 14:04:51 2009 [pid 18528] CONNECT: Client "192.168.2.10"
Sat Mar 14 14:04:51 2009 [pid 18528] FTP response: Client "192.168.2.10", "220"
Sat Mar 14 14:04:58 2009 [pid 18528] FTP command: Client "192.168.2.10", "USER vuser"
Sat Mar 14 14:04:58 2009 [pid 18528] [vuser] FTP response: Client "192.168.2.10", "331 Please specify the password."
Sat Mar 14 14:05:03 2009 [pid 18528] [vuser] FTP command: Client "192.168.2.10", "PASS <password>"
```
after typing password i get

```
421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection.
ftp: Login failed.
```

nothing more in log file, password is good for sure, because when i type incorrect password, i see it in /var/log/messages

if i try to connect to localhost via web browser (elinks in this case), after typing username and password i get error message 
	
	



```
Error reading from socket.
```
 no matter if i try to connect from inside jail, or from host

when i enable anonymous logins, everything is running smooth, but thats not the point...
jail is running at securlevel 1, but taht doesnt matter really

after few days digging on google, every forum and every site i found, im running out of ideas...so please help


----------



## bailif (Mar 15, 2009)

ok, heres some update, probably its some sort of pam problem, because when i uncomment line regarding pam auth and try to login with local or vsftpd_login.db user i see in dmesg

```
pid 58466 (vsftpd), uid 1007: exited on signal 11
```

From what i know it may be the hardware problem, but i dont expect this


----------

